# Norton Internet Security Help



## aflipzkidn (Oct 13, 2005)

i have norton internet security installed on my system, i also have the norton firewall up, will this and the firewall from windows xp service pack 2 but heads in any way?


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

Normally it's recommended to only have one firewall, and as the windows firewall is well known to be crap anyway, you may as well turn it off and keep the Norton one on.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

As a second opinion, I agree with uripyores. In most cases, two firewalls on the local computer will not make you any more protected than one.


----------



## FlyingFin (Nov 4, 2005)

It is definitely required that you turn off the windows firewall, because it might create conflicts with the Personal Firewall in NIS/NPF*.

With kind regards,
Petteri Aalto


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Better yet, lose the Norton stuff and install less bloated alternatives. :smile:


----------



## FlyingFin (Nov 4, 2005)

johnwill said:


> Better yet, lose the Norton stuff and install less bloated alternatives. :smile:


Which is always a valid option as well


----------



## CbrMas1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Keep The Norton Firewall and disable Windows Firewall


----------

